# Limite du presse-papiers



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Novembre 2000)

J'aimerais copier-coller une "grosse image" (scan 25 MB) d'un programme à un autre( Photoshop 5.5 =&gt; 4D Write; ce dernier n'a malheureusement pas de fonction "Importer"). Le message suivant apparaît : "Le presse-papier n'a pas pu être exporté car la taille est trop grande pour". 
Comment résoudre ce problème ? 
Y a-t-il un moyen d'augmenter la taille RAM allouée au presse-papier ?


----------



## JackSim (21 Novembre 2000)

La taille du Presse-papiers est surtout limitée par la mémoire disponible, donc la quantité de RAM (ou de mémoire virtuelle) installée.

Quoi qu'avec Photoshop le problème est peut-être différent car c'est lui qui fait cette alerte. Essaie de lui allouer plus de mémoire.


------------------
*JackSim*


----------

